# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام کنکور

## rozhano

سلام به همه 
دوستان من درباره ثبت نام کنکور سوالاتی داشتم لطفا اگه میدونید جواب بدید
فرضا اگر سال 99 کنکور داده باشیم و انتخاب رشته کنیم بریم،اگه بخوایم در کنار دانشگاه برا کنکور بخونیم شرکت در کنکور 1400 مقدوره؟
من یه جا شنیدم اگه روزانه قبول بشیم فقط در صورت انصراف از دانشگاه میتونیم کنکور سال آینده شرکت کنیم،این مسله برای دانشگاهای نوبت دوم(شبانه) یا ازاد و بین الملل هم هست یا نه؟
با تشکر از وقتی که گذاشید

----------

